# JAE -Japanese Auto Extraganza



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone from here is going JAE at wickstead Park, 9-11 september.

Would be nice to put names to faces and cars!:wave:

I'm sure some people would be entering the Show and shine.:thumb:


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1054551
some pics from here of the last show.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if it had been this side of manchester i might have went.

but wickstead is a bit too far.. as would be working the 10th. and possibly 11th


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

feel for u dude, have had to book the following monday off work...JAE tends to get a bit messy.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump for the weekend, so much to do so little time.


----------

